# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  dream of being depressed

## sunpowered

Hi all!,

I have dreamed in the after lunch to became sad, depressed and in a certain moment I was walking in a house, probably in the bathroom because there was water flowing, nearly out of my control so I was depressed and full of remorse. I was crying and shouting but no one appeared to give attention to this, I desperately wanted to be loved by my mother as if I were a child but I couldn't because of that deep sad feelings, after I figured out that it was only a temporary situation and I would have become "normal" again and I was also given (i don't remember exactly how) the chance to be immediately normal but I didn't take advantage of that because there was only one or two possibility left.
I think this dream can be related to the bad relation I had with my mother for more than 2 years in which I didn't talk to her at all, but now I started to talk again and I think I have a good relation with her but there must still be something hidden since last night I had a similar dream but in that case I was in my house roof.

How would you interpreter this dream ?

Thanks

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, first of all if I had a dream like that, I would do an internal inventory of my current and recent waking life emotions to double-check whether in waking life I was not unusually sad or depressed or have some unresolved issue. The answer may well be no because dreams do exaggerate emotions, but whenever one has such a dream, it is worth checking how one feels in waking life.

Second, is there anything in your waking life recently that could have reminded you of your past issues and triggered the memories of these feelings? It could be even something minor that your dream may have blown out of proportion.

Mother daughter relationships can be very complex, and often do bring out emotions that are more extreme. For example, I know that my mother can at times cause me to be much more emotional than my mother in law ever could. I think a lot of that is due to how much I love my mother and I think I know her so well that sometimes I "read between the lines" too much with her, getting emotional over things she did not actually do or say, but which I interpretted differently or reacted to a certain way, something I am less likely to do with someone else.

Last but not least, I have found that oftentimes when I dream of my mother, those dreams are actually dreams about myself and those parts of me where I indetify with my mother or want to differentiate myself from my mother, so even though the dream is about my mother, but really it is not but it is all about me. For example, it may be about how I think my mother would react to an issue I am facing. Also, I actually am a mother, so sometimes when I dream of my mother, it is actually a dream of myself in the role of a mother, so about my relationship to my kids.

Of course, your dream may be different from mine, but I hope that my examples will help you look at your dream in different ways, until you find one that makes more sense to you in your situation. Best!

----------

